
'Elitist': angry book pirates hit back after author campaign sinks website - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2018/aug/08/elitist-angry-book-pirates-ocean-of-pdf-author-campaign-website
======
ggm
Philip Pullman and Ursula leGuin both wrote quite well on the problem. They
wished their adoring fans would respect their copyright and not leech.

Real paper print editions of academic books used to have Asia rights versions.
A third the price, only for sale in emerging economies.

I respect the law here. I don't leech any more. It would be good if cheaper
digital imprint was made available to people in the emerging internet economy.

I do get irritated when books I own on paper are not available as epub. Robert
Buderi's work on radar for instance. And I get irritated when dead authors
works are offline. Randolph Stow has a back Catalog of books which is only
selectively available.

